# Can't post in gear section ?



## TremontiFan16 (May 18, 2014)

Iv been more of a lurker around these parts, but I was only a few posts under 100 so I posted and got over the mark.
Iv been registered for two years now.
Why can't I post gear for sale?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 18, 2014)

It takes a bit for the server to cycle through, it's all automated.


----------



## TremontiFan16 (May 18, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It takes a bit for the server to cycle through, it's all automated.



Ok that's cool...just wondered! Thanks for the help


----------

